# hand made Vivariums made to size



## Ron Smith (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi my name is Ron.. i make vivariums to order.

i also have 2 snake and iguana called Iggi 

i started as you can't get one the size you really want and the ones you get out of a shop are not made that well.. 

Please take a look at my page and see what you think?
as you will see i can make any size. i don't have a price list as these are made to order. they are made very well and made to last and will look great in any house and be a great home for any exotic pet.

if you like the page please give us a like also if you would a price please mail me.

Best regards 

Ron 


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Woodwork-By-Design-By-Ron-Smith/535083053186858


----------



## jaypython (Jan 30, 2014)

They look awesome!!


----------



## Ron Smith (Mar 18, 2014)

*Thanks*

Hi thanks they take a lot of effort but i really think its worth it…

I'm new on here so would like to promote these and also see what other people are doing 

Ron


----------



## jaypython (Jan 30, 2014)

I think if your prices are better than shop bought vivs then your in with a good chance...

And welcome to RFUK.


----------



## Ron Smith (Mar 18, 2014)

well they are 10 times better made  bit more expensive but you pay for the best! 

thanks mate the site is looking good 

Ron


----------



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

*Awesome Woodwork!*

your work looks amazing man!

how much would you normally charge for a 4 foot vivarium mate?


----------



## Ron Smith (Mar 18, 2014)

*Thanks*

Hi dude thanks for your comments.

if you go on my page and like it and then send me a message on there i can look at prises for you..

Ron


----------

